

ISendr: Our New On-Demand Peer to Peer File Transfer Webapp - quartz
http://www.isendr.com

======
riffic
> To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player version 10.0.0 or greater
> is installed.

I know nothing about your service because all I see is a little bit of text
that might as well be a middle finger to the user.

and an adobe icon.

~~~
quartz
This is definitely a usability issue that we will be resolving shortly. Thanks
for the feedback!

------
maccman
Unless you've found a way round it, Flash P2P file transfers requiring loading
the whole file into memory - so you can't transfer massive files.

------
flibble
I've read yc news for about a year now and this is the 1st post I've upvoted.
Nice app.

~~~
quartz
Thanks! The app has been a great help internally and we're hoping other people
find good uses for it as well.

------
quartz
We've used this little webapp at work to move files around for a while now and
just released it to the wild. Would appreciate any feedback!

------
flibble
Few suggestions. \- Would like to see the tx speed. \- Long file names look
wrong in the UI. \- Would like to see file size in GB/MB/KB instead of just
bytes.

~~~
quartz
We're definitely looking to add tx speed. I just pushed an update that should
fix the long filename issue. Thanks for the notes!

------
podman
I created a service nearly identical to this about a year ago.

<http://www.fileinaflash.com>

~~~
fraXis
Why didn't you do more with it?

~~~
podman
What else would you have expected me to do with it? I mostly built it as an
experiment. I was playing around with the new P2P features in flash 10. My
first idea was video conferencing (<http://www.boostcam.com>) which actually
manages to more than make up for hosting costs in adsense revenue. If only I
had thought to have it connect two random people! This was my second idea. I
didn't really think there was much else to do with it. I have some ideas for
features, but I have and always will be very limited on time.

------
cpr
Is there anything special about the p2p features in Flash that couldn't be
implemented with HTML5 WebSockets, WebWorkers, etc.?

~~~
notauser
Yes.

Web sockets are implemented on top of a HTTP verb, e.g.:

{Regular HTTP handshake} {Socket negotiation} {Data sent over the open
connection}

Unless your browser also accepts incoming HTTP connections it won't be able to
accept incoming requests. It's not UDP as you know it, so you can't just
fiddle with DNS or a router and re-direct packets to another JavaScript P2P
client.

Hopefully that'll get fixed one day. Direct P2P from the browser would be
incredibly useful, but there are real problems with cross domain DNS abuse.
For example it's possible to use IE6 visitors to run a search engine spider
without their knowledge or consent because of the (reasonable sounding) same-
domain-cross-iFrame-read permissions.

------
klon
Did not work for me as I could not connect to my peer and my peer could not
connect to me.

~~~
quartz
We have an update going in today that will fix a number of additional firewall
cases, can you tell me a little about your network setup?

------
jaggs
Doesn't work for me. Still waiting. Firefox, Windows 7.

------
djb_hackernews
name is very web2.0. So it's using the flash p2p functionality like
chatroulette?

Like it a lot, there are tons of applications for this.

~~~
quartz
Yes, it's server-assisted p2p. It's a great tech for getting around firewalls
and serves as an effective solution to the "I can't send you the file for some
reason" that we were running into daily with our various IM clients.

Glad you like it!

------
fretje
Please Wait...

~~~
fretje
Still waiting... In all of Firefox, Chrome and IE.

Our firewall is an MS ISA server. There is websense in between. The browsers
are configured with an automatic configuration script (a .pac file).

